# sous titre beamer et apple TV



## stuart6604 (13 Mars 2014)

Bonjour, je profite de beamer depuis maintenant quelques jour et je dois avouer que c'est plutôt performant. Un seul problème : celui des sous titre. Est vous aussi, vous avez une bande grise en arrière plan du texte ? :confuses: Impossible de trouver comment l'enlever, avec VLC cela ne me le fait pas .... j'ai essayer de muxer le mkv avec mktoolnix, mais ça donne la même chose. 

Si vous avez une petite idée je suis preneur 
Jeremy


----------



## stuart6604 (13 Mars 2014)

pb résolu, suffisait d'aller dans l'apple TV --> accessibilité --> opacité arrière plan des sous titres.


----------



## r e m y (13 Mars 2014)

Merci d'avoir indiqué la solution.
Ca aidera sans doute ceux qui seront confrontés au même problème et qui tomberont sur ce fil de discussion


----------

